# Advice on Orlando things to do weekend 10/22-23



## Luvtoride (Oct 19, 2016)

I will be accompanying my wife to Orlando this weekend where she will be attending a conference at the Gaylord Palms next week.  We will have Saturday and Sunday free in Orlando and I was wondering if anyone had suggestions for things for a late 50's couple to do.  We aren't interested in going to theme parks and we haven't been in Orlando for a few years.  Any new other attractions, restaurants or activities going on this weeknd that we might check out?  

Thanks for any advice or suggestions. 

Note, we have visited Cape Canaveral on previous trips. 

Brian


----------



## moonstone (Oct 20, 2016)

We enjoy walking around Old Town in Kissimmee (Rte 192, E of I-4). Lots of interesting shops to explore and a few restaurants/bars. Saturday evening there is a Classic Car cruise as well as a live band (often 50-60's music). There will be a lot of Halloween decorations throughout as well.  

Nearby (a little West of Old Town) is Disney's planned community of Celebration. It has a cute "downtown" area that is interesting & scenic to walk around.

If you are interested in shopping there's always the outlet malls! 


~Diane


----------



## silentg (Oct 20, 2016)

Luvtoride said:


> I will be accompanying my wife to Orlando this weekend where she will be attending a conference at the Gaylord Palms next week.  We will have Saturday and Sunday free in Orlando and I was wondering if anyone had suggestions for things for a late 50's couple to do.  We aren't interested in going to theme parks and we haven't been in Orlando for a few years.  Any new other attractions, restaurants or activities going on this weeknd that we might check out?
> 
> Thanks for any advice or suggestions.
> 
> ...



https://www.marriott.com/hotels/local-things-to-do/mcogp-gaylord-palms-resort-and-convention-center/


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 20, 2016)

EPCOT International Food and Wine Festival is the biggest thing that weekend, and one of the nicest throughout the whole year.


----------



## Luvtoride (Oct 20, 2016)

All, thank you for the good tips and advice.  The Epcot food festival sounds good but like it requires an admission to the park.  The GP site had some good ideas and I reached out to the concierge at GP and made dinner reservations at Old Hickory Steak house at GP one night.  Other night we booked at Johnny's Hideaway, about a 10 minute ride away.  We're also going to Winter Park for brunch on Sunday where we are meeting friends who live in Orlando area.  Sounds like it will be a packed and fun weekend.

Thanks again.


----------



## loafingcactus (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm here now and I just discovered Sam Flax art supply store, that has locations here and in Atlanta. They have all kinds of writing journals, including brands that are normally only found online, and more adult coloring books than I've seen anywhere in my life, and lots and lots of zen tangle stuff also. If anyone is into that. Will definitely be a place I go when I come back to Orlando!


----------



## silentg (Oct 21, 2016)

Luvtoride said:


> All, thank you for the good tips and advice.  The Epcot food festival sounds good but like it requires an admission to the park.  The GP site had some good ideas and I reached out to the concierge at GP and made dinner reservations at Old Hickory Steak house at GP one night.  Other night we booked at Johnny's Hideaway, about a 10 minute ride away.  We're also going to Winter Park for brunch on Sunday where we are meeting friends who live in Orlando area.  Sounds like it will be a packed and fun weekend.
> 
> Thanks again.



If you are in Winter Park you might enjoy
http://www.scenicboattours.com


----------



## Luvtoride (Oct 21, 2016)

loafingcactus said:


> I'm here now and I just discovered Sam Flax art supply store, that has locations here and in Atlanta. They have all kinds of writing journals, including brands that are normally only found online, and more adult coloring books than I've seen anywhere in my life, and lots and lots of zen tangle stuff also. If anyone is into that. Will definitely be a place I go when I come back to Orlando!



That's Ironic that you mention Sam Flax.  They closed their large store in mid-town Manhattan a couple of years ago.  It was a block away from my office and I used to go there all the time. In fact they are finally working on the store preparing it for a new tenant.  I was wondering if there were other Sam Flax stores...just never checked it out. 
Thanks.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 21, 2016)

Go explore downtown Orlando.  There are a lot of nice parks and places to walk.  Good food options.  Very different than what you are used to at Disney


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 21, 2016)

silentg said:


> If you are in Winter Park you might enjoy
> http://www.scenicboattours.com



+1 for the scenic boat tour.

Also while you are in Winter Park I suggest you visit the Morse Museum which is a couple of blocks away from the Scenic Boat Tour. The Morse Museum has the largest collection of Louis Comfort Tiffany Art in the world and it also has the restored Tiffany Chapel which was first displayed at Chicago Columbian Exposition in 1893 where it won Grand Prize for Architechture. Absolutely Stunning.

For more info see:

http://www.morsemuseum.org/

Richard


----------



## Luvtoride (Oct 21, 2016)

Wow, great suggestions all!  I'm never disappointed by the wealth of travel information / advice available from all of you Tuggers and your quick responses!  I'm sure we will have plenty to fill our weekend (if we get down there on our late flight tonight which is already delayed due to rain in the NY area today). it's cleared up and nice now. 
Have a nice weekend all! 
Brian


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 22, 2016)

hope you have a great weekend in orlando, appears you could not have asked for a better weekend of cooler weather!


----------



## LoriHoff68 (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't know your religious affiliation. But Mary Queen of the Universe Basilica is an amazing place. The architecture is really impressive and they have a museum and a huge Catholic gift shop. The grounds are really beautiful. If you are Christian it is worth a stop even if you don't go to Mass. It is right next to the outlet mall. 

Too bad you weren't in town last weekend. There was a "Rattlesnake Festival in St. Leo near my sons school". You won't find that in NY!!


----------



## winegarden (Oct 22, 2016)

*Piggy-backing on thread*

Thanks for asking the question. My wife and two of her friends (all retired) are going to be in Orlando Monday through Thursday of this week (October 23-27, 2016) and were wonder what there was to do during their time there (not Disney). Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 22, 2016)

*Bok Tower Gardens*

We enjoy 

Bok Tower Gardens

https://boktowergardens.org/

Welcome to Our Historic Landmark

Our gardens are open 365 days a year, and boast must see scenery and architecture. The Singing Tower and gardens provide ideal backdrops for family picnics, dining at our cafe, or as a wedding ceremony and reception venue. Also enjoy bird watching, geocaching and photography opportunities while trail hiking. Close to Tampa and Orlando, Bok Tower Gardens is available for corporate or social events.


----------



## brucetho (Oct 22, 2016)

*Try the new ferris wheel*

We were in Orlando last February and enjoyed the 400' ferris wheel ride.  You get a wonderful panorama of Orlando


----------



## Luvtoride (Oct 22, 2016)

LoriHoff68 said:


> I don't know your religious affiliation. But Mary Queen of the Universe Basilica is an amazing place. The architecture is really impressive and they have a museum and a huge Catholic gift shop. The grounds are really beautiful. If you are Christian it is worth a stop even if you don't go to Mass. It is right next to the outlet mall.
> 
> Too bad you weren't in town last weekend. There was a "Rattlesnake Festival in St. Leo near my sons school". You won't find that in NY!!



Lori, the Basilica sounds beautiful.  Sorry we missed the Rattlesnake Festival!  I hope your kids got to enjoy it.   It's beautiful here right now.  Thanks for the recommendations. 
Brian


----------



## MLR (Oct 22, 2016)

*We enjoyed Cirque du soleil*

We thoroughly enjoyed Cirque du soleil. 
https://www.cirquedusoleil.com/usa/orlando/shows
Epcot would be my #1 choice - but I am a die hard Disney fan :0)


----------



## Helene4 (Oct 23, 2016)

MULTIZ321 said:


> +1 for the scenic boat tour.
> 
> Also while you are in Winter Park I suggest you visit the Morse Museum which is a couple of blocks away from the Scenic Boat Tour. The Morse Museum has the largest collection of Louis Comfort Tiffany Art in the world and it also has the restored Tiffany Chapel which was first displayed at Chicago Columbian Exposition in 1893 where it won Grand Prize for Architechture. Absolutely Stunning.
> 
> ...


The Morse Museum is FANTASTIC, and only a few blocks away from the the boat tours. If you are into cooking , the town has the most fabulous spice store right on the main drag, and the restaurants there are worth the time.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 23, 2016)

Helene4 said:


> The Morse Museum is FANTASTIC, and only a few blocks away from the the boat tours. If you are into cooking , the town has the most fabulous spice store right on the main drag, and the restaurants there are worth the time.




The main drag is Park Avenue (divided into North Park Ave and South Park Ave)
and has great ambiance with shops and restaurants. At the intersection of S. Park and Fairbanks Ave is Rollins College (part of the campus you'll see on the Scenic Boat Tour).  Also on the Rollins College Campus is the Cornell Fine Arts Museum. Amongst other works, they have some very nice pieces by American Artist Winslow Homer.  For more info see:http://www.rollins.edu/cornell-fine-arts-museum/collection/american-art/index.html


Richard


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 23, 2016)

Things to do in/near Orlando:

NBA Orlando Magic: http://www.nba.com/magic/

Manatees!
http://myfwc.com/education/wildlife/manatee/where-to-see/
http://www.visitmanateelagoon.com/
http://www.tampaelectric.com/company/mvc/

Kennedy Space Center
https://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/

Free things to do in Orlando: http://travel.nationalgeographic.com/travel/city-guides/free-orlando-traveler/
of note: largest flea market in the world

dinosaur world: http://dinosaurworld.com/florida/

Skeleton museum perhaps: http://skeletonmuseum.com/


----------



## Luvtoride (Oct 24, 2016)

*Great weekend in Orlando*

Thanks all for your suggestions.  We had a great weekend in Orlando.  On Saturday we stayed at the Gaylord Palms and took advantage of their great Water Park and the South Beach Adult pool.  They were both awesome and offered lots for anyone in your party.  Saturday night we had dinner at the Old Hickory Steak house in GP.  It was a truely great dining experience.  Our server Kain was the most knowledgeable waiter we have ever had and was an expert on everything on the menu and wine list there. This assured a perfect dinner exactly to our liking.

On Sunday we went to Winter Park. We met friends for brunch at the Briarpatch Cafe which was the most popular place on the Park Ave strip of restaurants.   I had the best corned beef and potato hash eggs Benedict I have Ever tasted.  After that we went on the Lake boat tour.  Our tour guide Alan was great and we had an enjoyable and informative hour tour.  After going back to walk around The Park Ave shops, we went to the Morse Museum.  What an awesome treasure in the heart of this great community.  We didn't make it over to Rollins College but they have a very good free museum there too, just a few blocks away on the campus. 

All in all a great weekend in Orlando.  I'm on my way back to LGA and will be in my office in NYC by almost 9:00 am.  Thanks for all the suggestions.  

Brian


----------



## silentg (Oct 24, 2016)

Luvtoride said:


> Thanks all for your suggestions.  We had a great weekend in Orlando.  On Saturday we stayed at the Gaylord Palms and took advantage of their great Water Park and the South Beach Adult pool.  They were both awesome and offered lots for anyone in your party.  Saturday night we had dinner at the Old Hickory Steak house in GP.  It was a truely great dining experience.  Our server Kain was the most knowledgeable waiter we have ever had and was an expert on everything on the menu and wine list there. This assured a perfect dinner exactly to our liking.
> 
> On Sunday we went to Winter Park. We met friends for brunch at the Briarpatch Cafe which was the most popular place on the Park Ave strip of restaurants.   I had the best corned beef and potato hash eggs Benedict I have Ever tasted.  After that we went on the Lake boat tour.  Our tour guide Alan was great and we had an enjoyable and informative hour tour.  After going back to walk around The Park Ave shops, we went to the Morse Museum.  What an awesome treasure in the heart of this great community.  We didn't make it over to Rollins College but they have a very good free museum there too, just a few blocks away on the campus.
> 
> ...


Happy we helped you! Winter Park is a nice area to visit. I'm sure you will return. The weather helped too ,
Silentg


----------

